# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿Por qué juego de magia?

## Marvel

Todo esto es mi visión particular del tema, cualquiera es bienvenido a compartir su opinión, corregir la mia y/o añadir cosas.



Hay un concepto mágico que, aunque entiendo el motivo de su existencia, me chirría mucho en los oidos, y es lo de sustituir "truco de magia" por "juego de magia".

Entiendo y comparto que al decir "Voy a hacer un truco de magia", inconscientemente estás diciendo al espectador, que hay trampa, y que sea lo que sea que va a ver, no es magia, sino un engaño.

Cuando lo leí por primera vez, me pareció muyacertado, pero decir "juego de magia" en su lugar... yo siento como que no estoy hablando con propiedad.

Quizás haya una acepción en el diccionario que se adapte perfectamente a esto, pero cuando pienso en la palabra "juego", mi compartida incultura popular me dice que es un sistema lúdico en el cual se persigue un objetivo, ya sea solitario, enfrentado, y/o en común para varios. Y al ser compartida es incultura, pienso que le van a chirriar los oidos a muchos más.

Algunas veces si que parece que tiene sentido, al confundir nuestro subconsciente. Ocurre más que nada con los naipes, ya que estamos acostumbrados a que las cartas sirvan para jugar, suelen tener una interacción con el espectador, y al mismo tiempo las historias que se presentan muchas veces se entiende como que el mago y/o el espectador tienen un objetivo (por ejemplo adivinar la carta escogida).

Pero cuando se trata de un potente efecto visual, como por ejemplo hacer levitar a una preciosa ayudante, no pinta para nada ser un juego.

Quizás se puede emplear una forma distinta para nombrar a cada cosa, pero yo estuve pensando en distintas maneras de hablar de esto, sin tener que decir truco de magia, ni juego de magia:

-Efecto mágico: Se puede relacionar un poco con efecto especial, que también tienen su secreto. Pero puede venir bien si quieres hacer algo de impacto visual.

-Experiencia mágica: Este me parece apropiado, aunque me suena un poco light.

-Experimento: Para mentalismo he visto usar este concepto. Le da un toque científico, y subcomunica que no es magía, sino ciencia, y por tanto algo posible de realizar.

-Demostración mágica: Finalmente, éste suena incluso a que la magia existe y vas a probarlo.

El otro dia lo tuve inspirado para esto, y se me ocurrieron algunas más, pero hoy solo recordé estas.

----------


## Artifice

Decidí hace tiempo llamarlo juego, por todas las razones que tú has dado, pero si que tienes razón en que hay cierto tipo de "efectos" a los que no les acompaña demasiado la palabra juego. Así que, ¿por qué no llamarlos simplemente "magia"? Así, simple, directo y puro; sin adjetivos de más que puedan dar otro tipo de connotaciones que las que pueda dar la palabra magia. Lo utiliza mucho Jorge Blass, en plan: "Vamos a hacer una magia" o "Esta magia es muy especial". Y creo que se podría utilizar en todos los ámbitos.
El que no utilizaría es el de experimento, hacer que sea científico hace que sea replicable y demostrable y no es esa la intención del mago, lo que se busca es hacer las cosas que no permiten las leyes de la física o las leyes de la gravedad o las leyes fiscales si es necesario, pero romper las reglas en cualquier caso y hacer algo que no es posible.

----------


## Jdharma

A mí juego de magia no me gusta demasiado por otros motivos, básicamente porque me sigue remitiendo a algo que requiere una técnica y, por tanto, algo dominable con algún tipo de "truco". No estoy muy de acuerdo con que se juegue siempre con un objetivo. A no ser que el objetivo sea simplemente divertirse, pasar un rato agradable con los amigos, etc. De hecho en las últimas tendencias de psicología y pedagogía a las que se apunta el coaching (que palabra más horrible) se trabaja muchas veces la oposición entre trabajo y juego, siendo ésta última una perspectiva más agradable para encuadrar las actividades que desarrollamos a lo largo del día.

Pero bueno, rollos aparte, sí me gusta más encuadrar los "efectos mágicos" por referirme a ellos de alguna manera, en la perspectiva de un experimento, porque así ganas en sorpresa, porque si por el contrario les dices que vas a hacer "magia" más o menos tienen unas ciertas expectativas y salvo que les guste relajarse y disfrutar, van a intentar a pillarle "el truco"; y, en segundo lugar, porque sin saber lo que va a pasar exactamente te van a seguir más con curiosidad, participando del "experimento" o la "experiencia". 

No obstante, es imposible sentar cátedra sobre esto, es algo absolutamente personal y depende mucho del estilo de cada uno y del tipo de efectos y de historias que cuente para presentarlos. Lo cual no significa que reflexionar sobre ello no resulte de lo más interesante, así que te agradezco abrir el tema porque me ha llevado a reflexionar sobre estas cuestiones y seguro que leyendo las respuestas de todos aprendo más cosas  :Wink1:

----------


## BorjoMeyers

Hola a todos,

El tema es muy interesante. No obstante, como ya ha apuntado algún compañero, es muy difícil unificar el concepto (lo que no evita que entremos en una discusión sobre cual es más acertado).

Depende de cada uno. A mi personalmente decir "hacer una magia" no me gusta. Si pinto un cuadro no me gustaría decir "hacer una pintura" o si toco una canción decir "hacer una música". Usualmente hago magia de cerca y dependiendo de la presentación, a veces digo "vamos a hacer un juego" (ya que se trata de un divertimento, la magia es para entretener) o bien, vamos a hacer un experimento (si quiero plantear una cuestión que se resuelva con magia) o quizás, vamos a hacer una demostración (si estoy hablando de modos de sacar jugadas de poker, etc). Pero todo esto es totalmente personal.

Espero haber aportado algo interesante.

Un saludo a todos,

----------


## Iban

¿Por qué eso de hacer *UNA* magia? No lo entiendo; se hace magia; no se hace "una magia", o "dos magias", o "unas magias"... Eso suena a "vamos a hacernos un peta, tronco".

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo creo que esas discusiones parten de un problema principal: no tener guión (o no trabajarlo).

Los espectadores ya saben que vas a hacer magia, así que no hace falta decirlo. "Hay algo en lo que pienso mucho...", "El otro día leí una cosa...", "Mirad lo que he encontrado..."

Si la primera frase es "voy a hacer un juego"..., "voy a hacer una magia...", está claro que se desaprovecha todo el sistema dramático que pueda montarse alrededor. Empezamos diciendo una redundancia que no aporta nada. La única respuesta esperable de un espectador en ese caso es "Ese truco ya lo conozco...", "Tengo un tío que también hace trucos..."

El equivalente en narrativa es empezar una novela con una de estas dos opciones: A) "Érase una vez la historia..." o b) "Era una tarde lluviosa..."

----------


## Magnano

Totalmente de acuerdo con Ricardo, eso de te voy a hacer un "X" lo veo como muy cogido por los pelos, yo cuando quiero hacer algo aislado a una persona o grupo de gente en concreto, suele ser porque el tema de conversación ya ha salido y pido ayuda, por ejemplo, ¿me ayudas a hacer una cosilla? ¿te apetece ver algo diferente? si ya sabe que eres mago, ¿para qué demonios (me censuro a mi mismo... ¿qué me ha pasado?) voy a empezar por hacer un juego, truco o lo que se te pase por la cabeza? Es como poner en alerta  a los espectadores -¡Cuidado! A ver qué nos hace... No es lo mismo un "te voy a hacer" que un "quieres..." o "te importa..."
Y creo que nos hemos desviado mucho del tema

----------


## srvaliente

> Yo creo que esas discusiones parten de un problema principal: no tener guión (o no trabajarlo).
> 
> Los espectadores ya saben que vas a hacer magia, así que no hace falta decirlo. "Hay algo en lo que pienso mucho...", "El otro día leí una cosa...", "Mirad lo que he encontrado..."
> 
> Si la primera frase es "voy a hacer un juego"..., "voy a hacer una magia...", está claro que se desaprovecha todo el sistema dramático que pueda montarse alrededor. Empezamos diciendo una redundancia que no aporta nada. La única respuesta esperable de un espectador en ese caso es "Ese truco ya lo conozco...", "Tengo un tío que también hace trucos..."
> 
> El equivalente en narrativa es empezar una novela con una de estas dos opciones: A) "Érase una vez la historia..." o b) "Era una tarde lluviosa..."


Claro si estas en un espectaculo....pero si estas en casa, a tu rollo, de repente viene una vista, unos colegas o familiares (tu estas en un sitio esperando y de repente quieres hacerle un truco de magia a una persona). Os poneis a charlar, y esas cosas. Lo lógico es que si te apetece a ti hacerle un truco es que le digas, perdona te me gustaria hacerte un juego de magia o un juego con cartas. ¿O que dirias tu? Le contarias un historieta y de repente vas y sacas las cartas?

Te lo digo, detras de mi ignorancia como aprendiz de mago.

----------


## Marvel

> Claro si estas en un espectaculo....pero si estas en casa, a tu rollo, de repente viene una vista, unos colegas o familiares (tu estas en un sitio esperando y de repente quieres hacerle un truco de magia a una persona). Os poneis a charlar, y esas cosas. Lo lógico es que si te apetece a ti hacerle un truco es que le digas, perdona te me gustaria hacerte un juego de magia o un juego con cartas. ¿O que dirias tu? Le contarias un historieta y de repente vas y sacas las cartas?
> 
> Te lo digo, detras de mi ignorancia como aprendiz de mago.


No hace falta que sea un espectáculo. Efectivamente suelen conseguirse mejores sensaciones cuando la magia aparece de manera "natural".
Anoche mismo, estaba con un amigo, y mientras hablábamos puse mi atención en mi anillo. Como él me estaba mirando, vió que mi atención se desviaba al anillo y empezó a mirarlo también. Entonces hice un efecto muy visual con él.
Al ser de improviso, no estaba prevenido para fijarse en nada más que en la ilusión. Y me dijo "¿qué ha sido eso? a ver, repite" (tipico).
En lugar de repetir hice otra cosa. 
Yo creo que en la "calle" entra muy bien la magia de esta forma. Algo espontaneo primero, y después ya puedes abarcar otras cosas menos espontaneas (por ejemplo sacar una baraja y hacer algo con cartas si es el tipo de magia que te gusta).

----------


## Oscar Rod

Es un tema interesante, pero creo que la mayoría de los que empiezan les cuesta. Cuando se ensaya algo y se cree que puede mostrarse (normalmente no es así, pero se cree) se está deseando mostrar a alguien y se termina haciendo de cualquier forma con tal de hacerlo y mostrar lo guay que somos. Es un error complicado de no hacer de novato.

Para quién lo quiera escuchar, para mi, como regla general, hay cosas que no deben nombrarse ya que, por el mero hecho de hacerlas producen el efecto contrario al que se busca. "magia" sería una de ellas. Dices Magia y el espectador ya se pone alerta, como cuando dices "baraja normal" o dices "tengo una sola carta". Caca.

Creo que lo mejor, si no se tiene algo mejor es decir algo del tipo "Dejame que te enseñe algo curioso", o "mira esto que me ha pasado y que no entiendo" o...cosas por el estilo. La palabra Magia debe ponerla el espectador.

Por supuesto palabras como Truco, juego o similar deberían estar prohibas y castigas con la pena de Capital o con ver Videos de Magicc Urzay hasta la eternidad.

Ya que se alguno dirá que los espectadores no son estupidos y que saben lo que es y bla, bla, bla...pero se tiene que comprender que hay cosas que funcionan a nivel inconsciente. Si cambias cositas como esta, en poco tiempo verás que la percepción de la gente cambia y te refuerzas ante sus ojos. ;-).

Por supuesto es lo que yo creo y lo que a mi me funciona.

----------


## srvaliente

Que problema tienes con magic urzay? Te cae mal porque revela trucos? Donde dice que no se puede revelar trucos? Se molestaria un cirujano por que todo el mundo viera sus operaciones? su tecnica?
Tios teneis que superar lo de las revelaciones. La magia no tiene que ser para unos pocos magos, si nobpara todos aquellos que quieran disfrutarla  ya sea aprendiendo comonsabiendo como se hace.
Tu eres capaz de recordar como se hacen 1600 trucos? yo no. Me los revelas si quieres, en 3 dias ya ni me acuerdo.

----------


## Oscar Rod

Ahora entiendo las razones por los que los "antiguos" foreros que aportaban cosas muy interesantes han dejado de pasarse por aquí y como hemos perdido a gente que está como usuario y que realmente podrían decir cosas increibles.

Lastima que esto no sea un foro de magia. Supongo que es inevitable y se tendrá que dejar las conversaciones interesantes para los circulos magicos y similares.

Ojala se pudiera hacer algo para convertirlo en algo que verdaderamente aporte porque la gente que sabe ha salido huyendo (o esa impresión es la que da) y, sinceramente, leyendo como está el patio.

----------


## tramp

Creo Srvaliente, que das la razón que niegas, si tu eres un mago, o un aprendiz de mago, o un entusiasta de la magia, conocerás (o iras conociendo) el DL y otras técnicas, y cuando veas a un mago haciéndolo, te darás cuenta (o no, hay gente muy buena), pero seguirás disfrutando de  su arte (si es bueno, ameno, etc, evidentemente), porque amas la magia, y te has molestado en aprender. La gente que mira videos en Internet, no quiere aprender, (porque desde luego esa no es la manera de hacerlo) quiere saber, que no es lo mismo, ni se parece.
Cuando quieres aprender algo, te buscas la vida para hacerlo, y aprendes correctamente, poco a poco, de lo mas basico a lo mas complejo, y con un temario estructurado, que es lo que es en el fondo un libro, y no a salto de mata, hoy esto, mañana aquello, te imaginas empezando a estudiar cualquier carrera, como medicina (ya que pusiste el ejemplo), en lugar de yendo a la universidad y siguiendo un temario, viendo hoy un video de como se hace una sutura, y mañana otro sobre una operación de apendicitis?, o piensas que cuando un cirujano esta ejecutando una tecnica innovadora, "invita"  a verlo a cualquiera?, no, invita a especialistas como el (o estudiantes avezados), que puedan sacar algo de la experiencia, ahora, ve y dile a alguien que ha escrito un tratado sobre enfermedades cardiovasculares (por ejemplo), que solo quiere ganar dinero, porque sino lo hubiera difundido a través de vídeos gratuitos en internet. La magia es lo mismo, de hecho para alguien que empieza, un libro que se llamará "domina el dl", seria tan absurdo, como dedicarte de entrada a ver videos para ver como se hace. La ventaja de un libro para aprendizaje, es que te introduce poco a poco en el mundo de la magia, y tu vas aprendiendo y dominando paso a paso (como debe ser) la forma de hacer magia, es absurdo intentar correr, cuando no sabes andar, luego, si quieres, puedes ver videos para ayudarte a mejorar una técnica, pero eligiendo bien el ejecutante.
Por lo demas colgar videos en Internet al alcance de los profanos, difundir "el secreto", lo quieras ver o no, es matar la magia, te molesta que alguien que se ha pegado la currada de estructurar un tratado sobre como aprender magia (como el Canuto que tanto denostas), gane algo por su trabajo. De verdad crees que Urzay no gana nada con su difusión "gratuita"? En su último vídeo, ya me comento uno de mis amigos "destripatrucos", que pedía mínimo 500 likes para desvelarlo, crees que vuestros visionados no le reportan beneficios?
A diferencia de Urzay, nosotros no ganamos nada con recomendarte aprender en libros, lo creas o no, lo hacemos por tu bien, porque consideramos que al igual que en cualquier otra ciencia, es la manera correcta, seria todavia mejor con un profesor, o en una escuela de magia (con cuya recomendación, créeme,  tampoco ganó nada), pero eso ya requiere un mayor desembolso para quien quiera y se lo pueda permitir, a mi por ejemplo el Canuto, con el que tanto "te damos la brasa", me costo 15€ de segunda mano.
En cuanto a lo de los 1600 "trucos", no me acordaría de hacerlos todos, pero si realmente me había molestado en aprenderlos, cuando te viera hacer uno, si recordaría donde estaba el secreto, y sabría como lo hacías. 

Un saludo, y no veas nada en tu contra en mi mensaje, pues te aseguro que te he hablado con el mismo cariño y la misma firmeza con los que le hubiera hablado a cualquiera de mis sobrinos.

----------


## Mat

> Ahora entiendo las razones por los que los "antiguos" foreros que aportaban cosas muy interesantes han dejado de pasarse por aquí y como hemos perdido a gente que está como usuario y que realmente podrían decir cosas increibles.
> 
> Lastima que esto no sea un foro de magia. Supongo que es inevitable y se tendrá que dejar las conversaciones interesantes para los circulos magicos y similares.
> 
> Ojala se pudiera hacer algo para convertirlo en algo que verdaderamente aporte porque la gente que sabe ha salido huyendo (o esa impresión es la que da) y, sinceramente, leyendo como está el patio.


De acuerdo al 100%

----------


## srvaliente

> Creo Srvaliente, que das la razón que niegas, si tu eres un mago, o un aprendiz de mago, o un entusiasta de la magia, conocerás (o iras conociendo) el DL y otras técnicas, y cuando veas a un mago haciéndolo, te darás cuenta (o no, hay gente muy buena), pero seguirás disfrutando de  su arte (si es bueno, ameno, etc, evidentemente), porque amas la magia, y te has molestado en aprender. La gente que mira videos en Internet, no quiere aprender, (porque desde luego esa no es la manera de hacerlo) quiere saber, que no es lo mismo, ni se parece.
> Cuando quieres aprender algo, te buscas la vida para hacerlo, y aprendes correctamente, poco a poco, de lo mas basico a lo mas complejo, y con un temario estructurado, que es lo que es en el fondo un libro, y no a salto de mata, hoy esto, mañana aquello, te imaginas empezando a estudiar cualquier carrera, como medicina (ya que pusiste el ejemplo), en lugar de yendo a la universidad y siguiendo un temario, viendo hoy un video de como se hace una sutura, y mañana otro sobre una operación de apendicitis?, o piensas que cuando un cirujano esta ejecutando una tecnica innovadora, "invita"  a verlo a cualquiera?, no, invita a especialistas como el (o estudiantes avezados), que puedan sacar algo de la experiencia, ahora, ve y dile a alguien que ha escrito un tratado sobre enfermedades cardiovasculares (por ejemplo), que solo quiere ganar dinero, porque sino lo hubiera difundido a través de vídeos gratuitos en internet. La magia es lo mismo, de hecho para alguien que empieza, un libro que se llamará "domina el dl", seria tan absurdo, como dedicarte de entrada a ver videos para ver como se hace. La ventaja de un libro para aprendizaje, es que te introduce poco a poco en el mundo de la magia, y tu vas aprendiendo y dominando paso a paso (como debe ser) la forma de hacer magia, es absurdo intentar correr, cuando no sabes andar, luego, si quieres, puedes ver videos para ayudarte a mejorar una técnica, pero eligiendo bien el ejecutante.
> Por lo demas colgar videos en Internet al alcance de los profanos, difundir "el secreto", lo quieras ver o no, es matar la magia, te molesta que alguien que se ha pegado la currada de estructurar un tratado sobre como aprender magia (como el Canuto que tanto denostas), gane algo por su trabajo. De verdad crees que Urzay no gana nada con su difusión "gratuita"? En su último vídeo, ya me comento uno de mis amigos "destripatrucos", que pedía mínimo 500 likes para desvelarlo, crees que vuestros visionados no le reportan beneficios?
> A diferencia de Urzay, nosotros no ganamos nada con recomendarte aprender en libros, lo creas o no, lo hacemos por tu bien, porque consideramos que al igual que en cualquier otra ciencia, es la manera correcta, seria todavia mejor con un profesor, o en una escuela de magia (con cuya recomendación, créeme,  tampoco ganó nada), pero eso ya requiere un mayor desembolso para quien quiera y se lo pueda permitir, a mi por ejemplo el Canuto, con el que tanto "te damos la brasa", me costo 15€ de segunda mano.
> En cuanto a lo de los 1600 "trucos", no me acordaría de hacerlos todos, pero si realmente me había molestado en aprenderlos, cuando te viera hacer uno, si recordaría donde estaba el secreto, y sabría como lo hacías. 
> 
> Un saludo, y no veas nada en tu contra en mi mensaje, pues te aseguro que te he hablado con el mismo cariño y la misma firmeza con los que le hubiera hablado a cualquiera de mis sobrinos.


Claro, cada uno tiene su negocio, unos se lucran vendiendo libros, otros videos, otros revelan secretos, etc.
Eso es asi, estamos en un sistema capitalista y en democracia. Urzay gana con sus revelaciones y vosotros ganais recomendando libros para que los compremos en la tienda del foro. Totalmente licito. 
Esas cosas no las voy a discutir. Hay muchas tecnicas que no estan en el canuto y en el canuto no se aprende los juegos y menos las tecnicas  con 4 imagenes y 4 descripciones. Al menos yo, soy incapaz. Pero, no solo con la magia, si no con otras cosas. Siempre me costo interpretar bien, unas instrucciones. O las veo a alquien hacerlas  o es casi imposible sacarlas.
Esto es asi, para mucha gente y lo sabeis. No veo donde esta el problema de que la magia pueda ser audiovisual. Y gratis. 
Yo no quiero correr, no se de donde sacas que quiero correr. 
Se puede aprender estructurado con el canuto en tu pc, y con otros videos de lo mismo, es que no veo porque tengo que prescindir de los videos, cuando me ayudan el 50 por ciento.
Yo respeto las normas del foro, pero porque hay que respetarlas, no porque este de acuerdo con ellas.
Aqui en este foro aprendo cosas, que en otros foros y sitios no. Pero, aqui en este foro, se que tecnicas y juegos no voy aprender. 
 El señor Urzay revelando trucos, me enseña  trucos, con canuto y demas aprendes como hacerlos, en youtube ves como se hacen bien y como mal, y si pudiera pagarme un mago lo haria encantado. Y luego cuando tanga la habilidad y sepa como se hacen los trucos, entonces es cuando aprender hacerlos magicos.

El tema es que no veo porque tengo que renunciar a ninguna de estas cosas. Todas son herramientas, para aprender.
No me tomo nada encontra, todo lo contrario, solo que mi pensamiento es mas abierto que el de mucha gente de este foro.
Y siempre he odiado los circulos selectos y los secretismos, que se le va hacer.
Por ello no voy aqui ha infrigir las normas de adrede. Pues seria una tonteria.
Pero, puedo estar no de acuerdo y cumplirlas normas no?.

----------


## Mistico

Uff...el ignominioso  vuelve a tener sus párrafos de gloria en este foro.
Lee, llegarás lejos.
Un saludo a la buena gente que quede por aquí...

----------


## srvaliente

> Uff...el ignominioso  vuelve a tener sus párrafos de gloria en este foro.
> Lee, llegarás lejos.
> Un saludo a la buena gente que quede por aquí...


ignominia

f. Deshonor, descrédito de quien ha perdido el respeto de los demás a causa de una acción indigna o vergonzosa:
tras el abandono de su familia cayó en la ignominia.
'ignominia' aparece también en las siguientes entradas:
ignominioso - oprobio

Que accion indigna he hecho para que segun usted me ponga el calificativo?

----------


## tramp

Tranquilo, creo que no se refiere a ti, sino a alguien que cuelga videos en internet, con todavía menos habilidad que gracia ;-)

----------


## Mistico

Srvaliente eres dado a confundirte a la hora de leer los comentarios de otros compañeros, ya sea malinterpretandolos, ya sea haciendote objetivo de ellos.  Ya te pasó hace un tiempo y te vuelve a ocurrir. 
No me refiero a ti, me refiero al impresentable ese que se dedica a destrozar la magia alimentado por una cohorte se individuos que lo veneran porque les da gratis , (y mal, muy mal, porque destroza auténticas obras de arte) juegos de magia que extrae se libros (es decir, que no los ha creado él).

Un saludo a la buena gente que aún resiste por aquí las embestidas de algunos.

----------


## MagNity

Hola a todos,
Voy a pedir, antes que actuemos los moderadores cortando cabezas, que se hable del tema que queráis, pero que evitéis nombrar a ciertas personas, primero porque no están para defenderse, segundo porque como es bien sabido causan cierto amor incondicional por los truqueros y odio por parte de los magos (y no queremos enfrentamientos entre unos y otros), y porque, como esa persona vulnera cualquier ética y moral que aquí se defiende, así como incumpliría las normas si aquí estuviera, es por lo tanto mejor no darle publicidad, ni para bien ni para mal. Luego cada uno hará lo que quiera y tendrá su conciencia como le de la gana.
Un saludo.

----------


## MagNity

Hola a todos,
Voy a pedir, antes que actuemos los moderadores cortando cabezas, que se hable del tema que queráis, pero que evitéis nombrar a ciertas personas, primero porque no están para defenderse, segundo porque como es bien sabido causan cierto amor incondicional por los truqueros y odio por parte de los magos (y no queremos enfrentamientos entre unos y otros), y porque, como esa persona vulnera cualquier ética y moral que aquí se defiende, así como incumpliría las normas si aquí estuviera, es por lo tanto mejor no darle publicidad, ni para bien ni para mal. Luego cada uno hará lo que quiera y tendrá su conciencia como le de la gana.
Un saludo.

----------


## WilsonWad

Hola a todos.

Yo no soy mucho de escribir, pero sigo desde hace tiempo el foro extrayendo siempre todo el conocimiento que puedo de vuestros comentarios. Entiendo que la formula del "juego" es un buen comodin para la magia porque ayuda a romper la barrera de que el espectador no lo vea como un desafio si no que se relaje y disfrute del espectaculo. Como comentaron varios compañeros siempre sera mucho mejor si el juego esta integrado en un guion o en una presentacion que realce todabia mas esta relajacion del espectador que es tan necesaria para que nosotros podamos controlar los momentos de tension y concentracion que necesitemos crear por nuestro propio interes. Y por supuesto siempre sera mucho mejor que llamarlo truco, o similares.

Por otro lado en el offtopic del señor valiente, creo que su opinion se puede extender a casi cualquier cosa que se pueda conseguir gratis y facilmente por internet, solo que en nuestra aficion (yo no soy profesional ni mucho menos) el exceso de informacion y como dicen los compañeros la falta de estructura puede llevarte a un aprendizaje nefasto, como han dicho varias veces, saber hacer un juego no es hacer magia, y tener una cierta habilidad manual tampoco. La magia a mi entender un conjunto de habilidades psiquicas, fisicas y artisticas que solo vas a obtener con paciencia y tiempo, copiar de alguien que has visto no es ni remotamente parecido a que alguien te enseñe un juego con su toque personal, con sus sutilezas, con su manejo del espectador, etc, etc. Si te gusta la magia ese es el camino que debes seguir.

Youtube esta bien en los inicios para encender un poco la chispa, pero si realmente aprecias algo es porque tambien ha supuesto un esfuerzo llegar a dominarlo. A parte de eso deberias preguntarte al ver un video que es lo que busca el youtuber que lo hace, hay gente que entiendo que lo hace con cariño y con ganas de compartir lo que sabe pero eso es una minoria, el ejemplo que decis, es te enseño un truco, y te intento vender mi web, es bastante penoso, porque luego tu te pasas un mes practicando un efecto para que en 2 segundos puedan mirar el secreto y se estropea la magia. Te pondre un ejemplo facil, transportar una ayudante de una caja a otra, la solucion mas simple es tener ayudantes gemelas, es tan tonto que la gente no se cree que sea eso, pero si lo confirmas la magia desaparece para decirle al espectador que le estas tomando el pelo... 

Perdon por el toston xD

----------


## Oscar Rod

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Yo no soy mucho de escribir, pero sigo desde hace tiempo el foro extrayendo siempre todo el conocimiento que puedo de vuestros comentarios. Entiendo que la formula del "juego" es un buen comodin para la magia porque ayuda a romper la barrera de que el espectador no lo vea como un desafio si no que se relaje y disfrute del espectaculo. Como comentaron varios compañeros siempre sera mucho mejor si el juego esta integrado en un guion o en una presentacion que realce todabia mas esta relajacion del espectador que es tan necesaria para que nosotros podamos controlar los momentos de tension y concentracion que necesitemos crear por nuestro propio interes. Y por supuesto siempre sera mucho mejor que llamarlo truco, o similares.


Si le llamas truco...tiene idem, luego no es magia ;-) En mi experiencia lo mejor es no nombrar ni calificar....como en muchas cosas, es mejor que las palabras las pongan otros y escuchar.

Si quieres enseñar algo di cosas del tipo "Mira lo que pasa cuando.." Inisisto que no considero que la gente sea tonta y sepa lo que hay, pero si funciona a nivel muy interno. Al menos es lo que yo creo.

----------


## srvaliente

No voy hablar mas del tema. Sigo pensando lo que pienso y paso de repetirme. Mi posicion aqui ya se sabe.

El que veas un truco no quiere decir que ni que sepas todos, ni que te deje de gustar. Ni que tu memoria recuerda todos los trucos, presentaciones y situaciones que se pueden dar. Podras conocer la mecanica de las cajas, pero exactamente como se hace solo lo sabe el mago. Si tu coges un libro donde se revela el truco, sabras como se hace. Pero ,solo es el truco, no todo el montaje del numero.
Ahora, vuelvo a decir, mi memoria no me da para acordarme de todos los trucos que hay. Y de fijo que se me van a olvidar. Repito, recordare la mecanica, es decir, sabre que si dos señoritas en vez de una, pero no sabre como lo hacen, si no lo recuerdo o vuelvo a ver otra vez el truco. La gente normal no se anda mirando trucos por internet todos los dias, del año. Al final te acabas aburriendo.
Asi que yo con eso no tengo ningun problema. Revelar un truco seria como revelar la pelicula ,el final o que te la cuenten...¿Pero que al final la ves?.

----------


## WilsonWad

Yo no te digo que no vayas a ver una peli si sabes el final, pero dudo que la disfrutes ni la mitad vamos... Y no comparto tu teoria de la memoria, para q saberte un truco de memoria si puedes poner "anillo flotante"'o "girando ases" y te salen 1000 videos, ahora imagina que lo hace un espectador durante tu actuacion y al acabar dice eso se hace asi o asa, para ti seguiria siendo igual?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------


## Oscar Rod

> No voy hablar mas del tema. Sigo pensando lo que pienso y paso de repetirme. Mi posicion aqui ya se sabe.
> 
> El que veas un truco no quiere decir que ni que sepas todos, ni que te deje de gustar. Ni que tu memoria recuerda todos los trucos, presentaciones y situaciones que se pueden dar. Podras conocer la mecanica de las cajas, pero exactamente como se hace solo lo sabe el mago. Si tu coges un libro donde se revela el truco, sabras como se hace. Pero ,solo es el truco, no todo el montaje del numero.
> Ahora, vuelvo a decir, mi memoria no me da para acordarme de todos los trucos que hay. Y de fijo que se me van a olvidar. Repito, recordare la mecanica, es decir, sabre que si dos señoritas en vez de una, pero no sabre como lo hacen, si no lo recuerdo o vuelvo a ver otra vez el truco. La gente normal no se anda mirando trucos por internet todos los dias, del año. Al final te acabas aburriendo.
> Asi que yo con eso no tengo ningun problema. Revelar un truco seria como revelar la pelicula ,el final o que te la cuenten...¿Pero que al final la ves?.


Dado que no hay ni enmienda ni proposito de ella, espero que se te enseñe la puerta. Ya se han dado demasiadas oportunidades
No es cuestión de comportarse en este foro, es cuestión de tener una mínima ética mágica.
Fin de esta discusión y de cualquier intento de comunicación contigo. Espero que nadie colabore mientras sigas por aquí.

Y esto, por si no queda claro, es una opinión muy personal. Pero algo hay que hacer para intentar que esto reviva un poco.

----------


## tH0RiN

Mira que hace muuucho tiempo que no me pasaba por aqui.... pero visto lo visto... madremia...

Prefiero no opinar, los que sabemos algo ya lo tenemos claro.

y a propósito del tema, yo ya no digo ni truco, ni juego... simpremente digo.. "vamos a hacer algo de magia".

----------

